# On this foggy night @ JB



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Well after a nice nap…. feeling refreshed got the rods loaded up and head to the beach…. two miles down the road got pulled over and got a nice speeding ticket for going 55 in a 45  to top it off the wife caught me getting the ticket as she was going to the Post office. After that ordeal finally made it to the beach started fishing. 4 hours later 3 Bull Reds and 1 Black Drum water was cold and it was Wicked Foggy out there but the fishing was on. Lost a few dew to human error but over a good night of fishing before it started to rain.:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice job. Takes a little sting out of the ticket huh!


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Fishing always makes me feel better…


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish always make a crappy day better ! Way to go !


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

That's a really nice group of fish!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding!!! Makes it all worth while...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report....................except the ticket part


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work; thanks for report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## bottomfisher82 (Oct 1, 2013)

good looking fish!! Where was you fishing at if I may ask.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

At Johnsons Beach between H and E


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

*bait*

Great fish and pics.


What was the bait of choice for the night?


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Cut bait white trout, mackerel,squid, and shrimp they were pretty much eating everything that night last couple of days was on shrimp.


----------

